# Some early spring smallies



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I love this time of year. Im switching areas now hopefully I can get a couple more bites. So far I am 3-5 with most my bites coming on a square bill but have caught 1 missed 1 on a speed craw.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I went and got some more smallies today





















it's about to be monster smallmouth season in northern Ohio boys


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Can't wait to get into them. Are you in nw or ne Ohio?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

North central


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Ne here we are hitting them targeting other species too. Man they are fun.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Got a couple pigs tonite before the rain














I got a couple others also but it was raining hard so didn't risk the iPhone getting soaked


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Is that Erie? Im hitting St Clair tomorrow so I should be posting some 6 lbs footballs tomorrow night!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes they are Lake Erie smallies


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Great job. I have been getting the itch to fish for them lately. Were you out in the lake for shore bound if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Shore bound


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Chatterbait, Im assuming? I know you like that bait? Blades, swims or jerks? Just wondering what you are getting them on. I'll be fishig the St Clair shallow rockpiles all day tomorrow. Planning on swims, jerks, spinnerbaits and blades.....if its slow Ill throw a tube.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I was catching them shallow on square bills and speed craws


----------



## rustyolddad (Aug 12, 2014)

laynhardwood said:


> Got a couple pigs tonite before the rain
> View attachment 205469
> View attachment 205470
> I got a couple others also but it was raining hard so didn't risk the iPhone getting soaked


great fish! sent you a pm.


----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

Was just wondering do you prefer the crankbaits your using to have rattles or silent stalkers for these early bronzebacks


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I use both depending on conditions


----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

laynhardwood said:


> I use both depending on conditions


Thanks for the info pal and those are some nice fish ya been catching... Do you think the smallies are still biting in close with this cold weather we've had..at lake Erie....I'd think they'd be in closer to warmer water right? The eyes are in but want to try for my fish O smally...being a shore fisherman like yourself, I'd like to save myself a long walk in the cold...any info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

There will still be some hogs in close I'm sure. The problem is clarity and smallmouth use their vision to feed more than largemouth. I have caught many many large smallies in close when the water is mid 40's in early spring. It's funny most the people on here think you need mid 50's but that just isn't the case. Ask any of the guys who go jigging off vermilion for walleyes how many monster bass they catch on hair jigs when the water is mid 40's. I caught my personal best off the little rock break wall by sherod park in mid late April when the water was 48degrees.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Anyone got into the smallies lately?


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Some chunky SM for sure! Nice job!


----------

